# ox tail



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

anyone see a problem with cut up oxtails other than $$


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

This site says that people use it for dental exercise and someone on Yahoo! Answers said they allow their dogs to chew it too. I googled around a bit and it seems to be fine. Although, it seemed like to should be given whole as something to chew on (comparable to a knuckle, marrow or soup bone) rather than something that should be cut up and given as food to actually eat. I, however, do not have any personal experience with them.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

they come cut up just trying to get more bone in there diet.they do not do well on chicken


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My guys treated them like bubble gum. Chew chew chew chew chew ...



> Quote:they do not do well on chicken


Have you tried turkey?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

My dog takes much longer to chew on ox tail so it slows him down (which is a good thing) whether it is cut up in slices or as a chunk as large as a knuckle bone.

I would 2nd turkey as a suggestion as turkey necks can be picked up for a reasonable cost (cheaper than ox tail!)


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was having a hardtime finding turkey necks but I think I found one to day


----------

